# Compré / He comprado un libro (Préterito perfecto/indefinido sin marcadores)



## BiljanaVu

Hola

no sé que usar cuando no tengo marcadores ( el año pasado, este año, esta semana, la semana pasada)

_Compré un libro
He comprado un libro._


¿Hay diferencias ?

Y como suena a un español (o hispanoablante)
si yo diga:
_ La semana pasada he comprado un libro._
Lo sé que debería usar p. indefinido , pero me interesa que pensáis vosotros ?
es un error grande o nó?


(si alguien puede cambiar mi título, hice un error- pret*é*rito)


----------



## asm

BiljanaVu said:


> Hola
> 
> no sé que usar cuando no tengo marcadores ( el año pasado, este año, esta semana, la semana pasada)
> 
> _Compré un libro
> He comprado un libro._
> 
> 
> ¿Hay diferencias ?
> 
> Y como suena a un español (o hispanoablante)
> si yo dig*o*:
> _ La semana pasada he comprado un libro._
> Lo sé que debería usar p. indefinido , pero me interesa que pensáis vosotros ?
> es un error grande o nó?




Para un hispanohablante de este lado del Atlántico, lo mejor es:

La semana pasada compré un libro. 

Tengo entendido que en España no usan con frecuencia el pretérito sino el tiempo compuesto (haber), pero de ser cierto, no es común en América.


----------



## BiljanaVu

asm said:


> *Para un hispanohablante de este lado del Atlántico, lo mejor es:*
> 
> La semana pasada compré un libro.


 
lo sé que no es correcto

pero eso no es mi pregunta

da igual, 

gracias


----------



## asm

BiljanaVu said:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> *Y como suena a un español *(o *hispanoablante*)
> si yo diga:
> _ La semana pasada he comprado un libro._
> Lo sé que debería usar p. indefinido , pero me interesa que pensáis vosotros ?
> es un error grande o nó?
> 
> 
> (si alguien puede cambiar mi título, hize un error- pret*é*rito)


Esta era parte de tu pregunta, no?


----------



## BiljanaVu

asm said:


> Esta era parte de tu pregunta, no?



si pero esa parte de la pregunta es menos importante

mas importante es la segunda:


_Lo sé que debería usar p. indefinido , *pero me interesa que pensáis vosotros ?es un error grande o nó?*_


----------



## Bandama

Para la mayor parte de los hablantes de España, “*He comprado un libro la  semana pasada*“ suena mal. Es cierto que hay áreas lingüísticas,  fundamentalmente en el centro del país, donde es habitual oírlo, pero en  cualquier caso es condenado por el uso culto.

Respecto a la frase sin marcadores, lo normal en España y en los otros  países donde se utiliza el pretérito perfecto compuesto es: “*He comprado  un libro*“ puesto que se trata de nueva información para el oyente.  Justamente por eso se omiten los marcadores temporales, porque lo  importante es comunicar un acontecimiento que se presenta como  “noticia“.

La frase: “*Compré un libro*“ parece que está pidiendo algo, justamente un  marcador temporal; y la respuesta normal automática sería: “¿Cuándo?“.  Sin embargo, esta extrañeza no se daría en las áreas lingüísticas donde  el pretérito perfecto compuesto tiene escaso uso, fundamentalmente en el  cono sur.

Saludos.


----------



## conjugación

*He comprado* indica hace poco (hoy, esta mañana,...)
*Compré *indica que desde la acción ha pasado más tiempo (ayer, el año pasado)
No sé si esto responde a tu pregunta.


----------



## BiljanaVu

conjugación said:


> *He comprado* indica hace poco (hoy, esta mañana,...)
> *Compré indica que desde la acción ha pasado más tiempo* (ayer, el año pasado)
> No sé si esto responde a tu pregunta.



Si pero me cuesta entender porque en mi lengua es diferente.
También, nadie puede explicarme eso

*Bueno,por ejemplo . 
*_Este  año he comprado un llibro ( por ejemplo, en enero)
Ayer compré un libro._*


Ha pasado mas tiempo en primer caso?* * No?*
por eso esa explicación no me satisface
pero eso es mi problema
Yo sé todas las reglas pero sin entender *de verdad*.


----------



## conjugación

Buena observación. A ver si esto te ayuda un poco:
Cuando dices ayer es un tiempo pasado, terminado y por eso se usa el pasado compré.
Cuando hablas de este año, este año todavía no se ha terminado y por eso se usa el pretérito perfecto, he comprado.
ánimo.


----------



## conjugación

He leído que también se usa el pretérito perfecto en cosas que han sucedido en un tiempo pasado pero que las sentimos como cercanas, por ejemplo el fallecimiento de un ser querido: Mi padre ha muerto hace dos años.


----------



## flljob

BiljanaVu said:


> Si pero me cuesta entender porque en mi lengua es diferente.
> También, nadie puede explicarme eso
> 
> *Bueno,por ejemplo . *
> _Este año he comprado un llibro ( por ejemplo, en enero)_
> _Ayer compré un libro._
> 
> 
> *Ha pasado mas tiempo en primer caso?* *No?*
> por eso esa explicación no me satisface
> pero eso es mi problema
> Yo sé todas las reglas pero sin entender *de verdad*.


 
Si dices, en México, he comprado un libro, se entiende como un hecho reiterativo e incompleto, se requiere de un complemento: He comprado el  mismo libro veinte veces.
El verbo comprar tiene un significado perfectivo, si usas el tiempo compuesto, lo conviertes en reiterativo. Otro ejemplo es golpear: golpeé la mesa. Pasa lo mismo que con comprar si usas el compuesto: he golpeado la mesa [tres veces].
Saludos


----------



## conjugación

Pero digo yo que es correcto decir por ejemplo: este verano he comprado cinco libros .


----------



## flljob

conjugación said:


> Pero digo yo que es correcto decir por ejemplo: este verano he comprado cinco libros .


Me parece que es lo normal en España. En México, no. A menos que todavía estemos en verano y que exista la posibilidad de comprar unos libros más.

Saludos


----------



## BiljanaVu

flljob said:


> Si dices, en México, he comprado un libro, se entiende como un hecho reiterativo e incompleto, se requiere de un complemento: He comprado el  mismo libro veinte veces.
> *El verbo comprar tiene un significado perfectivo, si usas el tiempo compuesto, lo conviertes en reiterativo. *Otro ejemplo es golpear: golpeé la mesa. Pasa lo mismo que con comprar si usas el compuesto: he golpeado la mesa [tres veces].
> Saludos



Pero cuando dices:
Ayer compré un libro, hoy he comprado uno mas.

en este caso no es reiterativo.


----------



## flljob

Yo no lo diría así, diría: ayer compré un libro y hoy compré otro.

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

conjugación said:


> Pero digo yo que es correcto decir por ejemplo: este verano he comprado cinco libros .


Yo diría eso _si pensara comprar más libros_. Es decir, refiriéndome a una acción pasada (he comprado) pero que se repetirá en cierto lapso de tiempo (el verano).
Si _ya no voy a comprar más _libros, diría ''este verano compré cinco libros''.


Saludos


----------



## BiljanaVu

flljob said:


> Yo no lo diría así, diría: ayer compré un libro y hoy compré otro.
> 
> Saludos



pero la regla dice que usamos p. perfecto con _hoy _

yo no digo que tú no tienes razón


----------



## flljob

Al parecer, eso sólo es en España. En México, si dices hoy he comprado un libro, se entiende que tienes la intención de comprar otro, pero además suena como una frase incompleta. Podrías decir: hoy sólo he comprado un libro, y se entiende que tienes la intención de comprar más, y de que existe esa posibilidad: hoy sólo he comprado un libro y tengo que regresar a comprar otros. 

Saludos


----------



## BiljanaVu

hm voy a buscar otro ejemplo

Hoy me he levantado a las 6
o
Hoy me levanté a las 6


----------



## Peterdg

El uso del pretérito compuesto y el pretérito simple depende muchísimo de la región. Por ejemplo, en España, en Asturias y Galicia, casi no se emplea el pretérito compuesto. En la región central de España, hay una tendencia de utilizar el pretérito compuesto en lugar del pretérito simple. En partes de América Latina, el uso del pertérito compuesto depende de otros factores que en España. En México, como ya te han indicado otros foreros, tiene un matiz de repetición que no existe en España en absoluto. En (ciertas partes de) Argentina por ejemplo, el uso del perfecto compuesto es inexistente. 

Así puedes ver que no es nada fácil darte una respuesta que valga en todas las circunstancias.


----------



## Bloodsun

Peterdg said:


> En (ciertas partes de) Argentina por ejemplo, el uso del perfecto compuesto es inexistente.



¡Pucha! ¡Con lo mucho que me gusta expresarme con perfecto compuesto!  

Pero es cierto que la gente me mira raro cuando hablo así... Lo normal acá es usar el pretérito simple.


Ya he dicho lo que quería decir. 


Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> El uso del pretérito compuesto y el pretérito simple depende muchísimo de la región. Por ejemplo, en España, en Asturias y Galicia, casi no se emplea el pretérito compuesto. En la región central de España, hay una tendencia de utilizar el pretérito compuesto en lugar del pretérito simple. En partes de América Latina, el uso del pertérito compuesto depende de otros factores que en España. *En México, como ya te han indicado otros foreros, tiene un matiz de repetición que no existe en España en absoluto*. En (ciertas partes de) Argentina por ejemplo, el uso del perfecto compuesto es inexistente.
> 
> Así puedes ver que no es nada fácil darte una respuesta que valga en todas las circunstancias.


 
No de repetición, sino de imperfectividad. 
Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

flljob said:


> No de repetición, sino de imperfectividad.
> Saludos


 
. Igual que en Canarias.

La semana pasada me compré este libro y no lo he abierto.

Comprar fue un hecho puntual. No haberlo abierto es algo que afecta al tiempo presente ( hasta este momento no lo he abierto todavía)

Si dijeras
"La semana pasada me compré este libro y no lo abrí"  se entendería que en el momento de comprarlo no lo abriste.
"La semama pasada me compré este libro y no lo abrí hasta dos días después" también sería normal, ya que el momento de los dos días después ya ha pasado, está terminado.

Si dices "no lo he abierto" se entiende claramente que es hasta el momento presente.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No de repetición, sino de imperfectividad.
> Saludos





flljob said:


> Si dices, en México, he comprado un libro, se entiende como un hecho *reiterativo* e incompleto, se requiere de un complemento: He comprado el mismo libro veinte veces.
> El verbo comprar tiene un significado perfectivo, si usas el tiempo compuesto, lo conviertes en reiterativo. Otro ejemplo es golpear: golpeé la mesa. Pasa lo mismo que con comprar si usas el compuesto: he golpeado la mesa [tres veces].
> Saludos





la_machy said:


> Yo diría eso _si pensara comprar más libros_. Es decir, refiriéndome a una acción pasada (he comprado) *pero que se repetirá* en cierto lapso de tiempo (el verano).
> Si _ya no voy a comprar más _libros, diría ''este verano compré cinco libros''.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## flljob

Los verbos llevan el aspecto en su significado. Golpear es un verbo con significado perfectivo, igual que comprar. Si usas el imperfecto, por ejemplo _Juan golpeaba la puerta_, no se entiende que sólo le da un golpe prolongado a la puerta, sino que la golpea varias veces durante un rato, o realizaba la acción de golpear la puerta diariamente. A eso me refería.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Los verbos llevan el aspecto en su significado. Golpear es un verbo con significado perfectivo, igual que comprar. Si usas el imperfecto, por ejemplo _Juan golpeaba la puerta_, no se entiende que sólo le da un golpe prolongado a la puerta, sino que la golpea varias veces durante un rato, o realizaba la acción de golpear la puerta diariamente. A eso me refería.
> 
> Saludos


Pero, es que estamos hablando del pretérito *compuesto*.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Pero, es que estamos hablando del pretérito *compuesto*.


 
Lo mismo pasa con este tiempo: estoy en mi turno de trabajo, he visto a mi jefe cinco veces. En este caso quiero decir que existe la posibilidad de verlo una o muchas veces más.

Hoy vi a mi jefe cinco veces. Quiere decir que hoy ya no lo voy a volver a ver.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Lo mismo pasa con este tiempo: estoy en mi turno de trabajo, he visto a mi jefe cinco veces. En este caso quiero decir que existe la posibilidad de verlo una o muchas veces más.
> 
> Hoy vi a mi jefe cinco veces. Quiere decir que hoy ya no lo voy a volver a ver.
> 
> Saludos


Entonces, sí hay un aspecto de repetición con el pretérito compuesto, ¿no?

(O, tienes que explicarme dónde he perdido el hilo porque, la verdad, ya no lo veo muy claro)


----------



## flljob

Tienes razón, si lo reiterativo tiene que ver con el aspecto. En Canarias también se usa como en México, y muy probablemente en Andalucía y Extremadura, que el español de México es el que hablaban los conquistadores.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La semana pasada compré un libro.


BiljanaVu said:


> *lo sé que no es correcto*


 
¡Uy!

Haya paz, y redundando.
Es extremadamente raro que usemos el compuesto ese en México y por lo que veo, en la mayoría de América Latina.

_-¿Compraste las tortillas, Lupe?_
_-Sí, ya las he comprado._

¡Jaja!

(Un no-lingüista).


----------



## viviana jones

BiljanaVu said:


> hm voy a buscar otro ejemplo
> 
> Hoy me he levantado a las 6
> o
> Hoy me levanté a las 6



Aunque hay muchos usos (dependiendo de la región y el país), según la Gramática Española, se dice:

*Hoy me he levantado a las 6.*

Por lo tanto se supone que es l_o correcto_.

De todos modos, si dices: "Hoy me levanté a las 6", no es un error grave. Hace unos años en algunos lugares de España este uso del pretérito indefinido resultaba chocante, pero con la llegada de la inmigración sudamericana, se han ido acostumbrando


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

viviana jones said:


> *Hoy me he levantado a las 6.*
> Por lo tanto se supone que es l_o correcto_.
> De todos modos, si dices: "Hoy me levanté a las 6", no es un error grave. Ni grave, ni error. Proporcionalmente, pocos hispanoparlantes dicen _Hoy me he levantado_. Hace unos años en algunos lugares de España este uso del pretérito indefinido resultaba chocante, pero con la llegada de la inmigración sudamericana, se han ido acostumbrando


 
¡Otro uy! 

1.- México está en América del Norte.
2.- De Guatemala a Panamá, es América Central.

_...se han ido acostumbrando... _

Hay que *leer con atención* las intervenciones anteriores, no vaya a ser que los _posteadores _*también* se vayan a ofender molestar inconformar.


----------



## flljob

viviana jones said:


> Por lo tanto se supone que es l_o correcto_.
> 
> De todos modos, si dices: "Hoy me levanté a las 6", no es un error grave.


 
No es ningún error.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

viviana jones said:


> "¡Ay, se me cayó el lápiz!", mis compañeras me preguntaban: ¿Por qué dices que se te cayó, si se te acaba de caer?.
> Actualmente, en cambio, mucha gente usa el pretérito indefinido en cualquier situación y a la gente ya no le sorprende.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ¿Será un uso italianizante o afrancesado?
> Saludos


----------



## viviana jones

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Otro uy!
> 
> 1.- México está en América del Norte.
> 2.- De Guatemala a Panamá, es América Central.
> 
> _...se han ido acostumbrando... _
> 
> Hay que *leer con atención* las intervenciones anteriores, no vaya a ser que los _posteadores _*también* se vayan a ofender molestar inconformar.



Perdón no he caído en ello. Es una manera de hablar - tal vez poco precisa - pero que *no pretende ofender* a nadie. Si dices América del Norte o norteamericanos en seguida se piensa en los Estados Unidos.
En cuanto al "se han ido acostumbrando" - no entiendo la l*lamada de atención*. Cuando yo llegué a España y decía, por ejemplo: "_¡Ay, se me cayó el lápiz!"_, mis compañeras me preguntaban: _¿Por qué dices que se te cayó, si se te acaba de caer?_. 
Actualmente, en cambio, mucha gente usa el *pretérito indefinido* en cualquier situación y a la gente ya no le sorprende. Está claro que no se le puede llamar error, pero yo sólo hablo de lo que enseña la Gramática Española.


Siempre leo los posts atentamente antes de contestar. Pero no puedo controlar el hecho de que, mientras escribo, 5 o más personas están mandando sus mensajes y, obviamente, no puedo leerlos.

En cualquier caso, no quise ofender a nadie.


----------



## viviana jones

flljob said:


> "¡Ay, se me cayó el lápiz!", mis compañeras me preguntaban: ¿Por qué dices que se te cayó, si se te acaba de caer?.
> Actualmente, en cambio, mucha gente usa el pretérito indefinido en cualquier situación y a la gente ya no le sorprende.
> 
> ¿Será un uso italianizante o afrancesado?
> Saludos



¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## flljob

viviana jones said:


> ¿A qué te refieres?



En italiano se usa el antepresente como un pasado próximo, incluos así se llama ese tiempo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

viviana jones said:


> Si dices América del Norte o norteamericanos en seguida se piensa en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> En España. Por acá, es estadounidenses.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no quise ofender a nadie.


 
Lo sabemos perfectamente, descuida.
Sólo queremos recalcar, los muchos hispanoparlantes no peninsulares, como dicen ustedes vosotros, que somos la gran mayoría de hispanoparlantes, y que, aquí, se habla de tal y tal manera y que, como entenderás, resulta levemente encabronante irritante  que los _peninsulares_ digan que _no es correcto_.

Nada, reiterando: prácticamente 400 millones de hispanoparlantes no usan el... es compuesto y como el que pregunta no precisó dónde se usa de tal o tal manera, aquí estamos, firmes. 

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## viviana jones

"Se me cayó el lápiz" es un *pretérito indefinido*  que se usa en Chile (y creo que en varios países hispanoamericanos) cuando una acción *acaba de *ocurrir.

En España -excepto en algunas regiones - lo normal es decir:
"Se me ha caído el lápiz".


----------



## Peterdg

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> , como dicen decís ustedes vosotros, que somos la gran mayoría de hispanoparlantes


Sólo porque tengo mal carácter


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

viviana jones said:


> "Se me cayó el lápiz" es un *pretérito indefinido* que se usa en Chile (y creo que en todos los varios países hispanoamericanos) cuando una acción *acaba de *ocurrir.
> 
> En España -excepto en algunas regiones - lo normal es decir:
> "Se me ha caído el lápiz".


----------



## viviana jones

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Lo sabemos perfectamente, descuida.
> Sólo queremos recalcar, los muchos hispanoparlantes no peninsulares, como dicen ustedes vosotros, que somos la gran mayoría de hispanoparlantes, y que, aquí, se habla de tal y tal manera y que, como entenderás, resulta levemente encabronante irritante  que los _peninsulares_ digan que _no es correcto_.
> 
> Nada, reiterando: prácticamente 400 millones de hispanoparlantes no usan el... es compuesto y como el que pregunta no precisó dónde se usa de tal o tal manera, aquí estamos, firmes.
> 
> Cordiales saludos.



Yo soy chilena  pero, como ves, utilizo los clichés del "Imperio". Además, doy clases de español a extranjeros y en esos libros lo que "va a misa" es lo que determina la Gramática Española. Además, los exámenes les exigen ese uso del español.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

viviana jones said:


> Yo soy chilena pero, como ves, utilizo los clichés del "Imperio". Además, doy clases de español a extranjeros y en esos libros lo que "va a misa" es lo que determina la Gramática Española. Además, los exámenes les exigen ese uso del español.


 
Sí, correcto, muy bien, en Sabadell (Catalunya, Estado Español ), enseñar el español como se habla en España, queda perfecto.
Diles bien a tus alumnos de Croacia -por decir algo- que si vienen a México no le digan al policía:

_¡Jo, macho, es que me he extraviao el DNI de la chaqueta! _

Venga, me sorprende aún más que, siendo chilena, estás del lado del Imperio, ¿viiteee?

Saludos.
Me retiro.


----------



## viviana jones

Siempre se les menciona a los alumnos -al menos yo lo hago- que en los países hispanoamericanos el *pretérito perfecto* prácticamente no se usa. 

En cualquier caso, si lo usas, tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Bandama

viviana jones said:


> Siempre se les menciona a los alumnos -al menos yo lo hago- que en los países hispanoamericanos el *pretérito perfecto* prácticamente no se usa.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si lo usas, tampoco pasa nada.



Esto es un mito que hay que desmentir. El pretérito perfecto se usa mucho más de lo que se cree en en español americano. Es verdad que en ninguno se utiliza con la misma profusión y variedad de usos que en España, pero su extensión se minusvalora ciertamente. Por otro lado, no se puede generalizar, pues el uso es diferente de país a país.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

BiljanaVu said:


> También, nadie puede explicarme eso
> 
> _Este  año he comprado un libro ( por ejemplo, en enero)
> Ayer compré un libro._



*
(*) La explicación clave *

He puesto la explicación clave de esto en este thread (ver posts #11, #14, y #16);

¿Quién ha sido?¿Quién fue?


Y aquí (post #2);

compré / he comprado (Pretérito perfecto/indefinido)


----------



## S.V.

Aquí tenía un cuadro la _Nueva gramática_, también. Continúa en la página siguiente.


----------



## scarlla

Muy interesante. Soy profesora de español en Brasil, soy además, madrileña (pero de familia gallega, es decir, que en mi casa mi madre preguntaba: ¿comiste, neniña? y no "¿has comido?"). 

Me leí/he leído  el hilo enterito, además de varios artículos académicos que versan sobre el tema. Dado que mis alumnos tienen trato más con empresas de países de América del sur, hace tiempo que suprimí el uso del vosotros cuando estoy en clase. Me llama la atención esa tiranía peninsular que alguien comentaba más arriba, porque es cierto que, si bien el pret. perfecto se utiliza, no se hace de la misma manera que en España ni con la misma frecuencia. 

Tengo que decir que me parece más coherente decir "esta mañana desayuné" que "he desayunado". Y sin embargo, le encuentro mucho sentido al utilizarlo en ocasiones del tipo: "ya han empezado las obras del edificio".

Gracias a todos por dar sus pareceres.


----------



## Ileanita59

BiljanaVu said:


> Hola
> 
> no sé que usar cuando no tengo marcadores ( el año pasado, este año, esta semana, la semana pasada)
> 
> _Compré un libro
> He comprado un libro._
> 
> ¿Hay diferencias ?
> 
> Y como suena a un español (o hispanoablante)
> si yo diga:
> _ La semana pasada he comprado un libro._
> Lo sé que debería usar p. indefinido , pero me interesa que pensáis vosotros ?
> es un error grande o nó?
> 
> 
> (si alguien puede cambiar mi título, hice un error- pret*é*rito)


La forma simple se emplea mayormente en oraciones simples para mencionar un hecho solo, acabado y sin relación con otro suceso:
Ayer salí y me compré un libro.

Tuve que devolver el libro que había comprado.
A veces, se usa esta forma para enfatizar y marcar la acción, darle un poco de importancia:
Niños, ¡les he comprado un libro maravilloso!
En algunas partes de España se emplea sin estas diferencias.


----------



## Mister Draken

scarlla said:


> Muy interesante. Soy profesora de español en Brasil, soy además, madrileña (pero de familia gallega, es decir, que en mi casa mi madre preguntaba: ¿comiste, neniña? y no "¿has comido?").
> 
> Me leí/he leído  el hilo enterito, además de varios artículos académicos que versan sobre el tema. Dado que mis alumnos tienen trato más con empresas de países de América del sur, hace tiempo que suprimí el uso del vosotros cuando estoy en clase. Me llama la atención esa tiranía peninsular que alguien comentaba más arriba, porque es cierto que, si bien el pret. perfecto se utiliza, no se hace de la misma manera que en España ni con la misma frecuencia.
> 
> Tengo que decir que me parece más coherente decir "esta mañana desayuné" que "he desayunado". Y sin embargo, le encuentro mucho sentido al utilizarlo en ocasiones del tipo: "ya han empezado las obras del edificio".
> 
> Gracias a todos por dar sus pareceres.



Contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, en Argentina no es homogéneo. En muchas provincias se emplea el pretérito perfecto como en España. En cambio en las ciudades más grandes (justamente donde se asentaron los gallegos, somos la quinta provincia, ¿no?) se usa el indefinido. Yo creo que no es casualidad, que muchas cosas del habla en particular de Buenos Aires tiene que ver con la influencia gallega (y por supuesto con la italiana).

En cuanto a la frase "ya han empezado las obras del edificio", estoy de acuerdo que si no han concluido aún ese es el tiempo más adecuado. El desayuno, en cambio, es cosa del pasado. ¿Cuándo? Bueno, es subjetivo, pero seguro después del almuerzo. Y lo curioso es que si después de la cena (a las 11 de la noche) digo: «Hoy he desayunado liviano, he almorzado ostras, no he merendado y he cenado pasta» no está mal porque el día no ha terminado. Y tampoco está mal si a la misma hora digo  «desayuné liviano, almorcé ostras, no merendé y cené pasta" porque efectivamente todas esas acciones están acabadas. Hay un elemento de subjetividad muy fuerte, del momento en que cada quien empieza a considerar qué pertenece al pasado y concluido y qué no.

Hay una explicación aquí: Pretérito perfecto o indefinido

Estoy diciendo que la relación de la acción pasada con el presente tiene un aspecto subjetivo.


¿Por qué los españoles tienden a no usar almuerzo y almorzar?


----------



## Ileanita59

Mister Draken said:


> Contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, en Argentina no es homogéneo. En muchas provincias se emplea el pretérito perfecto como en España. En cambio en las ciudades más grandes (justamente donde se asentaron los gallegos, somos la quinta provincia, ¿no?) se usa el indefinido. Yo creo que no es casualidad, que muchas cosas del habla en particular de Buenos Aires tiene que ver con la influencia gallega (y por supuesto con la italiana).
> 
> En cuanto a la frase "ya han empezado las obras del edificio", estoy de acuerdo que si no han concluido aún ese es el tiempo más adecuado. El desayuno, en cambio, es cosa del pasado. ¿Cuándo? Bueno, es subjetivo, pero seguro después del almuerzo. Y lo curioso es que si después de la cena (a las 11 de la noche) digo: «Hoy he desayunado liviano, he almorzado ostras, no he merendado y he cenado pasta» no está mal porque el día no ha terminado. Y tampoco está mal si a la misma hora digo  «desayuné liviano, almorcé ostras, no merendé y cené pasta" porque efectivamente todas esas acciones están acabadas. Hay un elemento de subjetividad muy fuerte, del momento en que cada quien empieza a considerar qué pertenece al pasado y concluido y qué no.
> 
> Hay una explicación aquí: Pretérito perfecto o indefinido
> 
> Estoy diciendo que la relación de la acción pasada con el presente tiene un aspecto subjetivo.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué los españoles tienden a no usar almuerzo y almorzar?


Me he dado cuenta de que la forma compuesta se emplea para enfatizar:
Yo no te he dicho en ningún momento...
En mi vida he visto cosa igual.
Me he comprado una clase de reloj...
Y frases por el estilo


----------



## Mister Draken

Ileanita59 said:


> Me he dado cuenta de que la forma compuesta se emplea para enfatizar:
> Yo no te he dicho en ningún momento...
> En mi vida he visto cosa igual.
> Me he comprado una clase de reloj...
> Y frases por el estilo



Y sin embargo en las regiones de Argentina donde se usa el indefinido tus frases se construirían con ese tiempo y se buscaría enfatizar de otro modo.


----------



## Calambur

Ileanita59 said:


> Me he dado cuenta de que la forma compuesta *se emplea para enfatizar*:


No estoy de acuerdo. 
La elección de la forma simple o de la forma compuesta no tiene nada que ver con enfatizar.

Saludos._


----------



## Ileanita59

Calambur said:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> La elección de la forma simple o de la forma compuesta no tiene nada que ver con enfatizar.
> 
> Saludos._


Sé que es como dices. Lo que ocurrió fue que escribí dentro de un contexto y olvidé precisar. Rectifico.
En algunas regiones donde no se emplea la forma compuesta de manera habitual y se tiene como lenguaje afectado, cómo puede ser Cuba, Venezuela o República Dominicana es frecuente escuchar este uso en sentido irónico o como reclamo:
No me dijiste que te habías casado. 
Te he dicho mil veces que no me llames al trabajo.
En el resto de los casos, por regla general, se elige el pretérito perfecto simple, incluso, cuando no le corresponde.


----------



## scarlla

Mister Draken said:


> Contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, en Argentina no es homogéneo. En muchas provincias se emplea el pretérito perfecto como en España. En cambio en las ciudades más grandes (justamente donde se asentaron los gallegos, somos la quinta provincia, ¿no?) se usa el indefinido. Yo creo que no es casualidad, que muchas cosas del habla en particular de Buenos Aires tiene que ver con la influencia gallega (y por supuesto con la italiana).
> 
> En cuanto a la frase "ya han empezado las obras del edificio", estoy de acuerdo que si no han concluido aún ese es el tiempo más adecuado. El desayuno, en cambio, es cosa del pasado. ¿Cuándo? Bueno, es subjetivo, pero seguro después del almuerzo. Y lo curioso es que si después de la cena (a las 11 de la noche) digo: «Hoy he desayunado liviano, he almorzado ostras, no he merendado y he cenado pasta» no está mal porque el día no ha terminado. Y tampoco está mal si a la misma hora digo  «desayuné liviano, almorcé ostras, no merendé y cené pasta" porque efectivamente todas esas acciones están acabadas. Hay un elemento de subjetividad muy fuerte, del momento en que cada quien empieza a considerar qué pertenece al pasado y concluido y qué no.
> 
> Hay una explicación aquí: Pretérito perfecto o indefinido
> 
> Estoy diciendo que la relación de la acción pasada con el presente tiene un aspecto subjetivo.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué los españoles tienden a no usar almuerzo y almorzar?


Sí, concuerdo, totalmente subjetivo. El "problema", a la hora de dar clase, es la disparidad. Porque yo siempre afirmo que en Hispanoamérica se usa menos, pero se usa; y en los manuales que manejo siempre viene explicado a la manera peninsular, que no es la forma en la que lo utilizan ustedes. 

En el sur de España, sí que se escucha "almorzar" y "almuerzo" en lugar de "comer" y "comida". Hay que ver lo pequeñita que es España y la cantidad de variantes que hay.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Ileanita59

[QUOTE="scarlla, post: 19043634, member: 741655"

En el sur de España, sí que se escucha "almorzar" y "almuerzo" en lugar de "comer" y "comida". Hay que ver lo pequeñita que es España y la cantidad de variantes que hay.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta 
[/QUOTE]
Dentro de Hispanoamérica hay infinidad de diferencias. He oído que en algunos países le dicen cena a la comida nocturna. En otros, cena es solo la de Navidad o fin de año.


----------



## scarlla

Ileanita59 said:


> [QUOTE="scarlla, post: 19043634, member: 741655"
> 
> En el sur de España, sí que se escucha "almorzar" y "almuerzo" en lugar de "comer" y "comida". Hay que ver lo pequeñita que es España y la cantidad de variantes que hay.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


Dentro de Hispanoamérica hay infinidad de diferencias. He oído que en algunos países le dicen cena a la comida nocturna. En otros, cena es solo la de Navidad o fin de año.
[/QUOTE]
¿y cómo le llaman a la comida nocturna que no es de navidad  o fin de año? Qué curioso, no lo sabía.


----------



## Ileanita59

scarlla said:


> Dentro de Hispanoamérica hay infinidad de diferencias. He oído que en algunos países le dicen cena a la comida nocturna. En otros, cena es solo la de Navidad o fin de año.


¿y cómo le llaman a la comida nocturna que no es de navidad  o fin de año? Qué curioso, no lo sabía.
[/QUOTE]
Debo confesar que me ha impactado saber que en algunos países las personas comen pasadas las 8 de la noche. En Cuba sería desayuno, almuerzo y comida, pero sta última se hace entre las 5 y las 7, y a más tardar a las 8.
Antes de dormir, los niños toman leche y los adultos unas galletas o un dulce casero, pero nada más. Los domingos se suele hacer una sola comida que se consume entre la 1 y las 3.


----------



## Aviador

Scarlla, te dejé una respuesta en el hilo que abriste respecto de este mismo tema, no sé si la leíste. La cito aquí:



> Yo lo veo de la siguiente forma.
> Aquí en Chile, al menos, se usaría el *pretérito perfecto simple* en las siguientes circunstancias.
> 
> *1.* Si se quiere expresar que una acción se inició y se extinguió en el pasado. No importa hace cuánto tiempo, pueden ser años o un segundo:
> 
> _Magallanes *descubrió* el estrecho en 1520._
> _—¡Ay! —¿Qué *pasó*? —Me *quemé* con la plancha._
> *2.* Si el hablante percibe que una acción que ya tuvo lugar no continuará o no se repetirá:
> 
> _Hoy *trabajé* mucho._ (El hablante ya no trabajará durante lo que resta del día)
> _Mi sobrino *nació* hoy al medio día._ (Sólo se puede nacer una vez)
> Se usaría el *pretérito perfecto compuesto* en las siguientes circunstancias.
> 
> *1.* Si el hablante quiere expresar que una acción que se inició en el pasado continúa en el presente y posiblemente continuará en el futuro:
> 
> _Hoy *he trabajado* mucho ¡y son sólo la tres!_ (El hablante tendrá que continuar trabajando)
> *2.* Si el hablante quiere expresar que una acción iniciada y extinguida en el pasado se puede repetir en el futuro:
> 
> *He visitado*_ el museo muchas veces y aún me quedan cosas para ver._
> Seguramente se me olvida algo, pero eso es más o menos.


----------



## lagartija68

El pretérito perfecto compuesto no es que se use para enfatizar, sino que tien un uso distinto al de pasado reciente con efectos sobre el presente.  Si uno quiere dar cuenta de una acción realizada en el pasado al menos una vez, sin querer dar indicación de tiempo, puede usar este tiempo.
He ido (alguna vez) al cine. O negarlo: "Jamás he dicho eso".

Este uso puede encontrarse en el Río de la Plata, en cambio el del valor de pasado reciente es mucho más raro o directamente inusitado.


----------



## scarlla

Ileanita59 said:


> Me he dado cuenta de que la forma compuesta se emplea para enfatizar:
> Yo no te he dicho en ningún momento...
> En mi vida he visto cosa igual.
> Me he comprado una clase de reloj...
> Y frases por el estilo


Gracias por tu respuesta, la acabo de leer. Concuerdo en el importante tema de la subjetividad, pero también hay un factor que tiene que ver con el uso regional del habla. Me parece muy interesante.


----------

